# Zio patch - :Our docs are wanting to start using the Zio Patch



## stpat

Our docs are wanting to start using the Zio Patch (details listed below). The sales reps have told the docs to use the holter codes but that is only for up to 48 hours and this is for up to 14 days.  Any suggestions on what code would most closely represent this service? Is anybody else out there using this?

A new breakthrough technology designed to improve diagnosis 
of cardiac arrhythmias

The Zio™ Patch is a long-term cardiac rhythm monitor that provides continuous monitoring for up-to-14 days (significantly longer than the time period of a typical Holter). By providing a longer time period of continuous recording, the Zio™ Patch improves the likelihood of capturing arrhythmias and provides for an equal or higher diagnostic yield versus other devices on the market. 

The Zio™ Patch is indicated for use on patients who may be asymptomatic or who may suffer from transient symptoms such as palpitations, dizziness, light-headedness, pre-syncope and syncope, shortness of breath, anxiety and fatigue. As with all iRhythm products, the Zio™ Patch is 100% recyclable. No part of the device will end up in a landfill, minimizing the impact of disposable devices on the environment


----------



## rachell1976

I am also looking for any info regarding billing of the Zio Holters.

We have one that is for 14 days and one that was 7.


----------



## smontague

I see that these posts are a little older, but we are just starting to use Zio Patch in our office.  We have been given a list of Category III codes to use for billing, but I was just curious if anyone out there has had any luck billing these??  I have tried going on to a couple of the insurance websites to check to see if they will even accept the category III codes, but most of them are not able to "find" these codes and just instruct me to call for more info.  

These are the codes we have been told to use: 0295T, 0296T, 0297T, and 0298T...anyone else using these?

Thanks!


----------



## willnat2

We use the Zio patch and use codes 0296T and 0298T for Medicare patients only. The company bills for the patch. Then we use 0295T for commercial insurances and Medicare replacement plans. But we haven't been paid enough for this code to even cover the price of the patch. I am having a billing person from Zio Patch come here tomorrow to talk to me. If I find out anything new I will let you know. Also Medicare sends us ADL letters requesting records for most of the patients that have this. We send them in and do get paid.


----------



## smontague

Thanks for that info...one more additional question which we are trying to figure out.  When do you actually bill for the services?  Do you bill the 0295T when the patch is placed, or do you hold the claim and bill when the patient returns for results?

For the Medicare patients, do you bill the 0296T when it is placed and then the 0298T when the return on separate claims, or do you put them on one claim together??

Just want to make sure we have all our bases covered.

Thanks again!


----------



## bg010409

Did you find any additional information regarding billing Ziopatchs?  Also, does physician assistants get paid by Medicare for these?  I cannot find any information.  Thanks.


----------

